# January Largemouth Bass



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2008)

Jake and I fished a few of our "spots" - I did a little photo shopping to the photos to hide the innocent water, lurkers everywhere!

Those who need to know can always ask.

Jake started the day off right with this pretty bass







I followed his lead






Jake then hooked a monster. . . . . stick






I nailed two more bass before we moved. All my fish were caught on an X-Rap or Husky Jerk. Jake caught his on a senko.

Next spot - very secret, shhhhhhhh

Two more for me and zero for Jake!






My first Dink Entry (I know it is still early, no worries, I can do this every time  )






It was great to get some LM Bass in the winter.


Now, I have to pack for the Taug trip later tonight!


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job sir! January fishing at its finest. =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice fish guys!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave sure had me beat on the numbers today, and on the fiesty fish too. I always go for the quality fish.....unless its crappies and blue gills :wink: When I caught my fish, I wasn't even sure it was a fish, there was no fight at all. I yelled to Dave "I got one.....well I got something, oh it is a fish." Dave left out the best parts though, his first fish was on a clown x-rap, on his first cast with it...ever. Now that is what I call skill :lol: . Next the little dinky fish was on his first cast when we got to the other secret pond. He sure has the magic touch. I never thought I would catch a LM this time of year, but it sure was nice.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 12, 2008)

nice fish, i have a few secret spots that i dont show off either.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice fish! I wish I caught a bass today. I've had a bad last season


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice bass and stick. I like the spot protection, too. No one fishes around here, so I don't have to do that. I have my Tinboats bumper sticker on one of my Plano boxes and I saw a guy eying it the other day, so maybe I'll bring in a new member and I'll start having to do the protection.

Does a Husky Jerk have as much action as an X-Rap?


----------



## little anth (Jan 12, 2008)

i think there almost the same i havent seen them side by side but i think there close. nice job guys :wink:


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2008)

Great report guys, and nice catches to.

Glad to see that clown is working out for you Dave.


----------



## little anth (Jan 13, 2008)

i think the x rap can do more too. also it has a kind of walk the dig noution on jerks. its a jerkbait on roids.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Now I feel stupid for not coming along. Good day.


----------



## Leibs16 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you have permission from a certain someone to fish that first place???? (Atleast I think I know where you were)


----------



## redbug (Jan 13, 2008)

if your gonna do it you should have used this as a background...lol


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job with both the fish and the photoshop.


----------

